
Uber drivers accused of turning away guide dogs - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-32395883
======
JoeAltmaier
Maybe they don't like dogs in their car. Maybe an option when ordering a car,
to avoid delay?

~~~
dalke
Their personal preferences don't matter. Guide dogs, or rather, visually
impaired people who use guide dogs, are a protected class under US law. UK law
too, from the quote "In the UK .. taxi and private hire drivers have to carry
guide dogs and assistance dogs at no extra cost to the passenger."

For the same reason, a driver cannot refuse to drive on basis of race,
religion, sex, and several other protected classes - even if the driver
doesn't like people because of one of those characteristics.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Hey, not liking people (e.g. racism) and not liking dogs (who poop in your
car) are very different things. I find it objectionable for the govt to decide
its ok for someone's dog to foul my car.

~~~
dalke
The law does not say it's okay for someone's dog to foul your car, so you
objection is irrelevant. The law requires that service animals be housebroken.

Should a service dog foul your car then do the same thing you would do if your
passenger, or the passenger's infant, fouled the car.

Edit: A summary of the ADA requirements is at
[http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm](http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm)
.

> A person with a disability cannot be asked to remove his service animal from
> the premises unless: (1) the dog is out of control and the handler does not
> take effective action to control it or (2) the dog is not housebroken.

> If a business such as a hotel normally charges guests for damage that they
> cause, a customer with a disability may also be charged for damage caused by
> himself or his service animal.

